# 1st Kill



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

On the bow hunt this last weekend my 12yr old got his 1st kill with a bow (carp don't count) a "trophy" skunk.
He was so proud he asked about mounting it, I told him we are not even going to retrieve the arrow, it was a quartering away shot, so the fletchings were down by the stink end and when the skunk was doing his death dance he spraying everything around including the arrow.
Sorry no pictures either, just memories


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Those must be some stinky memories. I've dealt with skunks before and it can be ugly and smelly.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

That is funny. Tell you boy congrats!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

some things are best left un-recovered...


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

My first kill with my bow came this morning, a trophy jack rabbit at 20 yards! I was stoked, I nailed the rabbit, but can't hit the broadside of a deer to save my life! Something about the lack of presure when shooting at a bunny, but I shake out of my shoes when a bucks around.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to your bow on the skunk. Ridding the world of pests, one skunk/****/possum/fox at a time. :lol: 

Billy Bass.... I was talking to my wife yesterday about jack hunting with a bow... I just wonder if a compound is too "slow" for hitting a jack in motion. If I could get them to sit still for me, that'd be a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

ya I don't know about hitting them on the run, but that would be cool! Na, I just got lucky and saw one take off, then stop and try to hide by laying down low to the ground with his ears layed back like they do. It was a hoot, I'd love to try it again sometime!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Good for your kid, hockey. I was a little older than him when my lab found a skunk in my raspberries in the back yard. I put and arrow through his tail and the little bugger ran in circles until I could finish him off with a 22. Those were stinky times.


----------

